# Glomma bei Sarpsborg



## OWendtland (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht aus Norwegen. Bei schönstem Wetter sind mein Sohn, mein Schwiegervater und ich hier unterwegs um den Fischen nachzustellen.
Ich bin eigentlich der einzige "echte" Angler, wenn auch beileibe kein guter :q
Am ersten Tag fing ich einen Hecht von ca. 65 cm auf Wobbler und ein paar kleine Barsche. Gestern waren wir nochmal den ganzen Tag an der gleichen Stelle, eine Engstelle mit herrlicher Kehrströmung. Mein Sohn verlor eine schöne Forelle beim Stippen mit zwei Maden von geschätzten 40 cm, die wir nur beim Sprung einmal sahen (bei welchem Sie das Vorfach des 16er Haken sprengte). Zwei Hechte um die 50 cm fingen wir in der Kehre in ca. 4 m Tiefe auf Ködefisch, jeweils nicht mehr als 2-3 Min. nach dem Einwerfen. Nachdem mein Sohn mit dem Kescher kleine Köderfischchen von ca. 6-7 cm fangen konnte, legte ich eine Angel auf Grund. Hier wieder as gleiche Spiel: schon kurze Zeit nach dem Einwurf ging der elektronische Bissanzeiger los!
Nach kurzer Wartezeit kam der Anschlag - nichts #q.
Das ging 3 mal so - jeweils nicht mehr als 10 Minuten nach dem Einwurf. Beim vierten Mal wartete ich länger...Anschlag...der saß!!! Aber was war dran? Uhrzeit ca. 17 Uhr bei schönstem Sonnenschein und ca. 20 Grad. Na? Ein Aal natürlich:vik:
Ist doch logisch oder?:q
Noch ein paar Photos...

Cya Oliver


----------



## Maok (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Schöner Bericht und nette Fotos!!! #6

War auch schon 3 mal an der Glomma, allerdings zum Fliegenfischen auf Äschen, auf der Höhe von Koppang. Is nen traumhafter Fluss, vor allem in diesem Gebiet (sehr viele Inseln)!!!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## OWendtland (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Hallo!

Nachschlag gefällig? Hab heute meinen persönlichen Rekordaal gefangen. Wieder so ca. 18-19 Uhr bei Sonnenschein, allerdings dort auch geschätzte 5 m tief (Kehre hinter einer Engstelle).
Da wir keine besonders kleinen Köderfische hatten, wurde ein 10 cm Rotauge halbiert angeboten.
Es dauerte wieder nicht lang bis zum Biss, den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Neuer Köder - neues Glück...5 Minuten danach ging die Bremse wieder los. Diesmal saß der Haken und nach zähem Kampf (vor allem ihn in den Kescher zu bekommen) hatten wir meinen neuen Rekordaal von ca. 85 cm (schwer zu messen bei lebendem Aal:q) und geschätzten 1500 g :vik::vik::vik:. 20 Minuten später kam noch ein Raubaal von ca. 70 dazu, den wir diesmal wegen verletzten Kiemen töteten und mitnahmen. Schein eine wirklich gute Stelle zu sein.

Später mehr.
Oliver


----------



## Maok (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Schöne Schlangen habt Ihr da gefangen! Petri!#6


----------



## Jirko (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

...deinem sprößling ist die freude ja förmlich in´s gesicht gemeißelt :m... gratulation zu diesen fängen und besten dank für die berichterstattung #6... und weiterhin ne stramme portion spaß für euch #h


----------



## Norlyr (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Mal wieder etwas andere Eindrücke aus Norge!

Sehr schön, mach weiter so #6#6


----------



## OWendtland (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Hi!

Heute waren wir wieder in dem Seitenarm der Glomma. Die Wassertiefe ist hier größtenteils um die 2 m bei fast 20 °C Wassertemperatur. Es sah heute erst garnicht so gut aus - ausser ein paar Köderfischen wollte nichts beißen. Dann wendete sich das Blatt an einer Stelle mit Felsgrund vor einem Laichkrautufer.
Erster Wurf  - Hecht (ca. 60 cm) - released.
Zweiter Wurf - Hechtlein von größzügig 35 cm... natürlich ebenfalls freigelassen. Danach erstmal nichts bis zur nächsten Stelle, wo ein Felsbrocken unter Wasser zu sehen war (ist hier beileibe keine Seltenheit - ist zu 30% Felsufer hier).
Hier ging erst ein untermaßiger Döbel (vermute ich mal - sah aus wie ne Rotfeder, biss aber auf Spinner) und dann noch ein Barsch an die Angel. Später fing Schwiegervater auch seinen ersten (fast maßigen) Hecht und mein Sohn ebenfalls. Ich konnte dann mit einem fünften Hecht den Angeltag abschließen.
Diesmal keine großen, aber doch etwas mehr Fische.
Leider keine Photos heute...

Oliver


----------



## OWendtland (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Am Freitag gabs mal keinen Fisch |supergri. Wir machten Pause um die Stadt zu erkunden. Heute am Samstag sind wir mal etwas eher aufgestanden (8 Uhr ). Bei leicht bedecktem Himmel ging es wieder in den Seitenarm, der uns bisher alle Fische gebracht hatte. Warscheinlich bin ich nicht für große Ströme geeignet...
Dafür umso mehr für Krauthechte, die wir mit einem Spinnerbait direkt aus den Pflanzen rauslocken konnten. Der letzte ging mir sage und schreibe 3 mal kurz an den Haken, bis ich ihn letztendlich erwischte. Das sind eben die Nachteile von Einfachhaken. Insgesamt waren es innerhalb von 4 Stunden 9 Hechte, die bis auf einen weiterjagen dürfen. Als Krönung fand mein Sohn noch eine Blindschleiche, die für eine Stunde unseren Fischeimer als Terrarium bezog, bis wir den für unseren Hecht brauchten. 

Zur Zeit regnet und gewittert es, weswegen an Angeln nicht mehr zu denken ist.

Hier noch ein paar Photos von den Fängen...


----------



## OWendtland (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sarpsborg*

Hallo!

Heute wieder was neues aus Norge. Nach ein paar Tagen mit Regen, an denen wir nur wenig oder garnicht angelten, waren wir gestern wieder unterwegs.
Natürlich wieder in dem bereits erwähnten Seitenarm, der wie ein See fast 5 km abzweigt. Viele kleinere Felseninseln bieten immer wieder Anlass zu ankern und ein paar Würfe zu machen. Immer wieder erstaunlich wie gierig die Hechte hier sind. Einen hatte ich sage und schreibe drei mal |bigeyes am (Einzel)Haken, bis ich ihn beim VIERTEN Mal - immer an derselben Stelle - dann 
doch noch fangen konnte. Dies habe ich bestimmt 5 oder 6 Mal erlebt. Gestern hatten wir insgesamt 9 Hechte zwischen 45 und 60 cm (größtenteils auf Spinner). Abends waren wir auf Wunsch meines Sohnes nochmal an "unserer" Kehre. 
Diesmal auf der anderen Seite, wo aber ausser Hängern - einmal hatten wir alle drei
gleichzeitig einen - keine Bisse hatten. Als wir gerade auf die andere Seite hinüberwechseln
wollten, fing ich endlich einen der großen Glomma-Barsche, welcher auch mein persönlicher Rekord mit 38 cm darstellte.
Heute sind wir bei schönem Wetter mal zur anderen Seite richtung Hauptstrom hochgefahren.
Auf einem großen Felsen hatte Schwiegervater endlich wieder Glück mit seinem dritten Hecht. Während mein Sohn eine Lösezange aus dem Boot holte warf ich einen weißen Spinnerbait
zur anderen Seite ins Kraut. So hatte ich auch gestern die meisten Fische gefangen, da die Räuber sich hier den Bauch mit Brut vollschlagen. Und wieder hatte ich mit dieser Technik 
Erfolg - wenn auch recht bescheidenen mit einem untermaßigen Esox von ca. 40 cm.
Der Kescher lag noch oben auf dem Fels bei dem anderen Fisch, aber Handlandung sollte kein Problem sein - dachte ich. Leider, oder gottseidank, bin ich erst auf der falschen Felsenseite heruntergerutscht, nur hier kam ich nicht nah genug ans Wasser
ohne selber hineinzufallen. Also dem Fisch etwas Schnur gegeben und wieder hochgekrabbelt um es auf der anderen Seite zu probieren, wo der Stein flacher ins Wasser abfiel.
Als ich den gehakten Fisch wieder herankurbeln wollte, wunderte ich mich zuerst und staunte dann nicht schlecht über das zusätzliche Gewicht eines ZWEITEN Hechtes |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes, dem
wohl das Spektakel in seinem Revier nicht gepaßt hat und meinen quer im Maul hatte.
Schnell kam mein Sohn mit dem jetzt leeren Kescher angerannt, denn bis jetzt machte der Große keine Anstalten loszulassen. Es gelang mir tatsächlich, die beiden Fische gleichzeitig zu keschern und ich setzte mich vor Begeisterung über diesen seltsamen Fang erstmal auf den warmen Felsen :vik::vik::vik:.
Gelesen hatte ich sowas ja auch schon mal, aber selten ist es schon. Leider hab ich keine Photos mit dem Fisch im Maul, aber hier ist ein Größenvergleich. Der Gierschlund war 78 cm und somit fast doppelt so groß wie der Kleinere.
Mal sehen was die letzten drei Tage noch für Fische bringen...

Cya Oliver


----------

